# I overstayed my J-1 visa almost 22 years ago (for 76 days)



## Lulle369 (20 Nov 2018)

Hi. I’m a Norwegian female who worked as an au-pair in the US almost 22 years ago. Stuff happened (nothing criminal) and eventually I moved out from my host family and into a friends house. I had a J-1 visa, and I believe that means I have to leave the country immediately. I didn’t – and stayed for another 76 days and went back home to Norway.

I visited the US two times after; once later the same year (1997/1998) for 30 days. Then again in 2001 (I believe). In 2001 I applied for a tourist Visa and got it.

I have now bought two tickets to visit the US in May next year. I’m taking my daughter with me, and staying at a friends house for 10 days.

I’m now about to apply for an EFTA-visa, and it asks if I ever overstayed. Should I say yes to this question – since it’s been so long, or should I skip it?

Thank you for your response


----------



## Palerider (20 Nov 2018)

Skip it and you may be turned back at the border resulting in a loss of the cost of the tickets and ruined vacation, best to be upfront, you are older now and have visited since your overstay which are positives to your ESTA application, worst case is that you may have to visit the Embassy if refused an online application, no big deal there.


----------



## noproblem (20 Nov 2018)

Has your name changed on the passport, eg, married name now? If so, I would certainly not mention it and to be honest, I wouldn't say anything anyway about 22 years ago.


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Nov 2018)

Did you have any trouble either when leaving the USA on the first occasion or applying to re-enter subsequently? If not, then I absolutely would definitely not mention anything as no record was made of it and they do not consider you to have overstayed. If anything ever comes up, it's a long time ago and you forgot all about it / didn't even realise you had overstayed. Seriously, you are being too scrupulous.

Much more to the point, do not imagine that coming clean will make anyone take pity on you and praise your integrity. The system is there to spit out non-compliance, and the INS (now USCIS and ICE) is just full of jobsworth people ready and willing to kick up a fuss. In your situation I would definitely not say that I had overstayed. If no record was ever made then I would consider that the "bureaucratic truth".


----------



## Sunny (20 Nov 2018)

When you say you overstayed your visa, what do you mean? Do you mean that you stayed 76 days past the end of the visa end date or that you just stayed 76 days despite leaving employment. If it is the latter, I wouldn't say anything as they have no real way of knowing if they didn't catch you at the time. If it is the former I probably would as the entry date and exit dates on your visa's might create a problem especially now that all records are computerised.


----------



## snowyb (20 Nov 2018)

I remember this story on liveline back in March 2018, similar type of situation but the outcome was a disaster and ruined the family holiday.

I don't know what he put on the Esta form.

https://www.rte.ie/radio1/liveline/programmes/2018/0327/950464-liveline-tuesday-27-march-2018/

Couple more links here;
https://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/irish-dad-jailed-prison-family-12262836

https://www.irishcentral.com/news/irish-dad-jailed-usa-visa

Snowyb


----------



## Lulle369 (20 Nov 2018)

Already applied and was not granted the EFTA-visa.

Was honest, but honesty obviously doesn't pay. Hope I can get some sort of different visa then - as this was a Christmas present for my 13-year old (a present she's already gotten so she'll get time to earn up Some spending money etc)


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Nov 2018)

At 1:52 today you confirmed that you were going to apply for the EFTA visa and by 17:30 you had been turned down?


----------



## Lulle369 (20 Nov 2018)

Jup. Applied at work. Got an email this evening asking if "yes" was the correct answer regarding my overstay. I confirmed, explained and got this email in return:

Thank you for the response to our questions. 

"Due to the circumstances of your application, we will unfortunately not be able to process the travel authorization on your behalf. You will not be charged by our company. 

You may apply for your own travel authorization (link not included as I'm not allowed) and pay USD 14 directly to the US Government. 

However, we strongly recommend you to review further information about your situation and whether you should apply for a US travel authorization or obtain a Tourist Visa by visiting the following websites: 

(I'm not allowed to post links - so they're deleted) 

We hope this information can help regarding your intended visit to the United States. 

Regards, 

eVisa Online Service Team 



______________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> Jup. Applied at work. Got an email this evening asking if "yes" was the correct answer regarding my overstay. I confirmed, explained and got this email in return:



That's some service!


----------



## Palerider (20 Nov 2018)

It does not appear that you applied through the official US Govt site, you appear to have applied through one of the companies that offer the application service which is not required.

You have not been declined an ESTA.


----------



## Palerider (20 Nov 2018)

Apply through this link...the official site for ESTA applications.

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/


----------



## Lulle369 (20 Nov 2018)

Thanks. I've sent the application to the link you provided. Now I'll just have to wait and see. 

I don't dare to lie either, reading that horrific story about the Irish guy


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Nov 2018)




----------



## Lulle369 (20 Nov 2018)

dub_nerd said:


>



Meaning?


----------



## noproblem (20 Nov 2018)

I'm guessing that he's wondering why you're fixing something that's not broken, ie, telling them about it.


----------



## Lulle369 (20 Nov 2018)

On the other hand - reading what CAN happen, it's not worth the risk. And I DID get a tourist visa back in 01 based on all the information provided - so I don't see why I shouldn't get one now. 

What's the difference between EFTA and visa anyway?


----------



## dub_nerd (20 Nov 2018)

noproblem said:


> I'm guessing that he's wondering why you're fixing something that's not broken, ie, telling them about it.


You're right, I was. But then I read that newspaper article which sounds very close to the OPs own situation, and it gave pause for thought. So I zapped my post.


----------



## Palerider (21 Nov 2018)

Don't know what EFTA means, the visa waiver program is called ESTA.


----------



## Lulle369 (21 Nov 2018)

Meant ESTA. I keep writing it wrong. EFTA is something totally different (European Free Trade Association)


----------



## Sunny (21 Nov 2018)

The guy in that media overstayed his visa past the exit date. The OP didn't leave the Country immediately when leaving employment as she was supposed to but the visa itself was still in date. There is a big difference. Unless her employers told immigration services when she left and they compared that to the exit date on her visa and put her on a blacklist, they are not likely to ever know. The only way she would have been caught was at the time. I really wouldn't mention it.


----------



## Lulle369 (21 Nov 2018)

Sunny said:


> The guy in that media overstayed his visa past the exit date. The OP didn't leave the Country immediately when leaving employment as she was supposed to but the visa itself was still in date. There is a big difference. Unless her employers told immigration services when she left and they compared that to the exit date on her visa and put her on a blacklist, they are not likely to ever know. The only way she would have been caught was at the time. I really wouldn't mention it.



I have replied for a B1/B2 anyway. I'm a paranoid person, so I'll do it the right way. Have an appointment at the US embassy in December.

And; I joined a program to go to the US as an au-pair  I guess my host family was obligated to report when I left.


----------



## Sunny (21 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> I have replied for a B1/B2 anyway. I'm a paranoid person, so I'll do it the right way. Have an appointment at the US embassy in December.
> 
> And; I joined a program to go to the US as an au-pair  I guess my host family was obligated to report when I left.



You are probably right to be sure and I am sure you will be ok. I am just still reeling from my mistake making small talk to an immigration official who decided to question me for a hour because he was sure I was going over to the States to play football for money... Simply because I was carrying my club kit bag and explained what it was when he asked...I thought he was interested in my junior z football career.....


----------



## Lulle369 (21 Nov 2018)

Sunny said:


> You are probably right to be sure and I am sure you will be ok. I am just still reeling from my mistake making small talk to an immigration official who decided to question me for a hour because he was sure I was going over to the States to play football for money... Simply because I was carrying my club kit bag and explained what it was when he asked...I thought he was interested in my junior z football career.....



I'm bringing a 13-year old. No sports equipment whatsoever And I will have a three year old back home upon arrival. And a husband. And a house. And a well paid job. So if that's not enough I guess we'll travel somewhere else


----------



## Bronte (21 Nov 2018)

Good thing when I was applying for the ESTA thing for Orlando they didn't ask me if I'd every worked illegally back in the day.  Then there was the time with my sister and me on a holiday visa and they quizzed her in JFK about going on a "3 month holiday", checked her letters and diary etc but she got through.  All the illegals we met used to go in and out via Canada back then.

The links to the guy arrested, he admitted he over stayed. I'd have claimed innocence that I didn't remember the dates etc.  I don't believe back in that time period they have proper records, we had to fill out forms etc but they weren't as computer savvy as now.  Sure I was a dab hand at forging dates of birth as well as most of our Irish documentation was done with a biro.


----------



## Lulle369 (21 Nov 2018)

Some more information - that I'd almost forgot; during the 76 days of overstating, I worked for approximately 30 days as a hostess in a restaurant.
They kept asking me for my social security card (of course I had that at the time - but never gave them). Eventually I told them I had to go back to my country due to medical issues. And home I went (but not because I had medical issues).

Is this matter something I should mention too? God - I did a lot of lying back then.


If you are caught doing illegal business in the United States, and this for less than one (1) year,you could be banished from the United States for a three-year (3) to five-year (5) period;
If you are caught doing illegal business in the United States, for more than one (1) year,
you could be banished from the United States for a ten-year (10) period;
If you are caught making a false statement at the border, you could be banished from the United
States for a five-year (5) period.
If you are caught making a false declaration at the border, you could be banished from the United States for a five-year period;
All these decisions are taken forthwith and are final; there is no way to reverse these decisions.


----------



## aristotle (21 Nov 2018)

Either just go, don't tell them anything, and hope for the best. Or go to some other country.

I really doubt there will an issue if you just dont volunteer the information, I would have thought that pre 2001 there was a lot of record keeping to the extent they have since that.


----------



## elcato (21 Nov 2018)

As Bronte mentioned, record keeping is non-zero unless you volunteer it before 2000. I went there in 88 for a month's holiday but Shh cos I worked and didn't leave for a long time after that. I have been to the US three times since 2006 with no issues. You really need to chill and don't divulge this stuff. There's always great scaremongers on this site


----------



## Lulle369 (21 Nov 2018)

aristotle said:


> Either just go, don't tell them anything, and hope for the best. Or go to some other country.
> 
> I really doubt there will an issue if you just dont volunteer the information, I would have thought that pre 2001 there was a lot of record keeping to the extent they have since that.



Bringing my 13-year old along with me doesn't give me the opportunity to "hope for the best".

And I've already given the embassy information about my overstay - since I'm applying for a B1/B2. I'm just wondering if I should tell them about the short period I worked too. From what I can read the penalty for working illegally is about the same as for overstaying. In my case - a three year ban.


----------



## aristotle (21 Nov 2018)

In that case just tell them everything if you want to be sure in advance of travelling.

I think you have enough opinions at this stage to decide yourself what you want to do. But it sounds like you want to veer on the side of caution so you may as well do that.


----------



## elcato (21 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> And I've already given the embassy information about my overstay - since I'm applying for a B1/B2. I'm just wondering if I should tell them about the short period I worked too.


The first sentence is the answer to your second. You get pre-clearence usually here so it's not a case of being put back on the next plane.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> Hi. I’m a Norwegian female



Lulle

Where are you flying from? There is pre-clearance in Dublin.  So if they let you through , then there are no checks on the other side. 

And if they turn you back, it's not as disruptive as being turned back at Immigration in the USA and detained until a return flight is available.

Brendan


----------



## Lulle369 (21 Nov 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Lulle
> 
> Where are you flying from? There is pre-clearance in Dublin.  So if they let you through , then there are no checks on the other side.
> 
> ...



From Amsterdam.


----------



## Steven Barrett (21 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> Bringing my 13-year old along with me doesn't give me the opportunity to "hope for the best".
> 
> And I've already given the embassy information about my overstay - since I'm applying for a B1/B2. I'm just wondering if I should tell them about the short period I worked too. From what I can read the penalty for working illegally is about the same as for overstaying. In my case - a three year ban.



Jeysus, keep your mouth shut!! If there is no record of you working in a restaurant 22 years ago, they won't have any record...unless you tell them. 

And you haven't clarified if you overstayed the amount of time you were allowed stay on your visa. The fact that you have been to the US twice before, means you would almost certainly have gotten in again without hassle. Now you are running a greater risk of getting rejected.


----------



## Lulle369 (21 Nov 2018)

SBarrett said:


> Jeysus, keep your mouth shut!! If there is no record of you working in a restaurant 22 years ago, they won't have any record...unless you tell them.
> 
> And you haven't clarified if you overstayed the amount of time you were allowed stay on your visa. The fact that you have been to the US twice before, means you would almost certainly have gotten in again without hassle. Now you are running a greater risk of getting rejected.



My visa ran from Sept 1996 to Sept 1997. I left the program earlier though, and with the visa I had at the time that meant I should leave immediately.


----------



## newtothis (21 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> And I've already given the embassy information about my overstay - since I'm applying for a B1/B2. I'm just wondering if I should tell them about the short period I worked too. From what I can read the penalty for working illegally is about the same as for overstaying. In my case - a three year ban.



I think you're doing the right thing in playing it safe and applying for a visitor visa. It's a pain going through the process, but you should be fine, and you'll know before you travel whether you'll be let in as you'll have the actual visa rather than a waiver. I've no recent direct experience, but there was a documentary about the US Embassy in London recently, and it was clear enough that whilst they are tough, they are not out to penalise people unecessarily for things that at are at worst a technicality (in the sense you would have qualiffied for a visitor visa in any case). Being caught supplying inacurate information, is a big no-no for them, though and will imediately raise suspicions, so I think you're right to play it safe.

Whatever about being caught out for the overstay, where there's no way of knowing what records they may have (or absense of records that should be there), there's no way from what you say there could be any record of you having worked there, so I would be inclined not to say anything about that. Whetever you decide, though, by applying for the visa, you will know before you travel where you stand.


----------



## Lulle369 (21 Nov 2018)

newtothis said:


> I think you're doing the right thing in playing it safe and applying for a visitor visa. It's a pain going through the process, but you should be fine, and you'll know before you travel whether you'll be let in as you'll have the actual visa rather than a waiver. I've no recent direct experience, but there was a documentary about the US Embassy in London recently, and it was clear enough that whilst they are tough, they are not out to penalise people unecessarily for things that at are at worst a technicality (in the sense you would have qualiffied for a visitor visa in any case). Being caught supplying inacurate information, is a big no-no for them, though and will imediately raise suspicions, so I think you're right to play it safe.
> 
> Whatever about being caught out for the overstay, where there's no way of knowing what records they may have (or absense of records that should be there), there's no way from what you say there could be any record of you having worked there, so I would be inclined not to say anything about that. Whetever you decide, though, by applying for the visa, you will know before you travel where you stand.



Thanks. I'm all in for playing it safe. I don't know how much recourse they will put in my case either. I'm obviously not a terrorist, but if they for instance call the person I stayed with during those 76 days - they can easily figure out that I worked there as well. And the address I stayed in at the time is on my US drivers licence. The person has a very usual American name, and the house is sold long time ago, but based on the fact that they can easily get a hold of the address - they can track down this person as well. And He'd might say that I worked.

Haha. I always prepare for the worst case scenario.

On the other hand - my US drivers licence is dated a month after I left my host family. I wonder how I could get a licence if I was considered an illegal immigrant?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (21 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> Hi. I’m a Norwegian female who worked as an au-pair in the US almost 22 years ago. Stuff happened (nothing criminal) and eventually I moved out from my host family and into a friends house. *I had a J-1 visa, and I believe that means I have to leave the country immediately. *I didn’t – and stayed for another 76 days and went back home to Norway.



Are you saying you overstayed the end date of the visa (I think they were usually for 4 months) or that you should have left the country when you quit your job?

I did a J1 around the same time as you and the visa was not tied to any employment, in fact many people went without a job and got work waiting tables or cleaning when they got there.

Are you sure it was actually a J1 visa?


----------



## Lulle369 (22 Nov 2018)

Mrs Vimes said:


> Are you saying you overstayed the end date of the visa (I think they were usually for 4 months) or that you should have left the country when you quit your job?
> 
> I did a J1 around the same time as you and the visa was not tied to any employment, in fact many people went without a job and got work waiting tables or cleaning when they got there.
> 
> Are you sure it was actually a J1 visa?



I'm really not sure. Since I'm putting all on the table to the embassy, I was kind of hoping they could tell me. Just have to wait and see in a couple of weeks. I'll update this post


----------



## Leo (22 Nov 2018)

Mrs Vimes said:


> ...I think they were usually for 4 months... Are you sure it was actually a J1 visa?



There are many forms of J1, the AuPair category is a 12 month visa with the option to extend a further 12 months.



Lulle369 said:


> Since I'm putting all on the table to the embassy



Staying on once you terminate the arrangement is not allowed, but unless the host family or sponsor reported that, it's unlikely they know. Taking on other work on an Au Pair visa is also regarded as a serious offence. If you tell them that, you will likely be banned entry to the US for a time, perhaps even permanently.


----------



## Lulle369 (22 Nov 2018)

Leo said:


> There are many forms of J1, the AuPair category is a 12 month visa with the option to extend a further 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Staying on once you terminate the arrangement is not allowed, but unless the host family or sponsor reported that, it's unlikely they know. Taking on other work on an Au Pair visa is also regarded as a serious offence. If you tell them that, you will likely be banned entry to the US for a time, perhaps even permanently.



OK. With that information I'm now considering canceling the whole trip.


----------



## Leo (22 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> OK. With that information I'm now considering canceling the whole trip.



So then a self-imposed ban. Why not find out their position now? Be honest about arrival/ departure dates, even open about staying on for some time after finishing up as an Au Pair, but don't tell them you worked.  It's unlikely the restaurant has reported you as that would only invite the Immigration serview to pay closer attention to their business.


----------



## Lulle369 (22 Nov 2018)

Leo said:


> So then a self-imposed ban. Why not find out their position now? Be honest about arrival/ departure dates, even open about staying on for some time after finishing up as an Au Pair, but don't tell them you worked.  It's unlikely the restaurant has reported you as that would only invite the Immigration serview to pay closer attention to their business.



Sure. I'll try. Just a little paranoid. Reading about the j1 for au-pairs, you can stay for an additional 30 days after you end the program. That means I've actually overstayed for 36 days.

And what are the chances they'll try to track down everyone I had a relationship with back in the states? Will they put in that much effort?


----------



## Leo (22 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> And what are the chances they'll try to track down everyone I had a relationship with back in the states? Will they put in that much effort?



They won't do any leg work to attempt to track people down to coroborate your story, they'll just review the details and dates they have recorded about you on their system. It's very unlikely they have any details on the time working in the restaurant. If they ask about staying on after you ended the au pair program,acknowledge that you did, you can say you don't rememer specifically how many days, but that you ensured you did leave before the expiry date of the original visa.


----------



## Steven Barrett (22 Nov 2018)

And when they ask you how you financed the overstay, tell them you had savings


----------



## newtothis (26 Nov 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> And what are the chances they'll try to track down everyone I had a relationship with back in the states? Will they put in that much effort?



"Zero chance", and "no effort" to answer your questions. They don't have the resoureces to do that kind of work on all the people who have been flagged as potential terrorists, never mind somone who overstayed by a few weeks. Go for the visa and see what happens. I'd be as honest as possible, without mentioning working during the overstaying period. Worst case is you don't get the visa, which is hardly the end of the world.


----------



## Lulle369 (26 Nov 2018)

newtothis said:


> "Zero chance", and "no effort" to answer your questions. They don't have the resoureces to do that kind of work on all the people who have been flagged as potential terrorists, never mind somone who overstayed by a few weeks. Go for the visa and see what happens. I'd be as honest as possible, without mentioning working during the overstaying period. Worst case is you don't get the visa, which is hardly the end of the world.



It won't be the end of the world to me, but perhaps to my daughter. We'd had a rough few years after I lost her baby sister in stillbirth. Me with my sorrow and all - not being able to be the present mom I should be. I guess the embassy won't care about my heartbreak, but that IS the truth as well.

I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best.

With that said - an ex colleague just went over with her two kids for vacation. She was an au-pair at the same time as me, with no visa what so ever. She just filled out the ESTA-application, lying her teeth out, with no worries. But we're all different I guess. I feel though, especially traveling with my child, I will absolutely not risk the trauma of being deported at the airport.


----------



## di74 (27 Nov 2018)

I did something similar and overstayed on an i94 years ago. When I wanted to go back to the US on holidays I applied for and got a B1/b2 visa... I’m never allowed enter again on the waiver as I changed my visa status..the B1/b2 visa lasts for 10 years.. why not apply for one? I provided proof of residency, employment and it cost approx €100 8 years ago.


----------



## Lulle369 (27 Nov 2018)

di74 said:


> I did something similar and overstayed on an i94 years ago. When I wanted to go back to the US on holidays I applied for and got a B1/b2 visa... I’m never allowed enter again on the waiver as I changed my visa status..the B1/b2 visa lasts for 10 years.. why not apply for one? I provided proof of residency, employment and it cost approx €100 8 years ago.



That's what I'm doing. Got an appointment in a couple of weeks


----------



## MangoJoe (28 Nov 2018)

Hi Lulle - So very sorry to hear of the loss of your daughter, that's so heart-breaking & I hope you're managing ok, am not too sure what to say after that I'm afraid.

Just an outsiders perspective - If you do shift the focus off the US there are so many amazing and stunning countries or destinations for you and your daughter to make really exciting plans to visit.

- Do you think if the two of ye started researching and making exciting plans together it could take on a new momentum of its own and turn into something special you brought about together?

Just a thought.


----------



## Lulle369 (28 Nov 2018)

MangoJoe said:


> Hi Lulle - So very sorry to hear of the loss of your daughter, that's so heart-breaking & I hope you're managing ok, am not too sure what to say after that I'm afraid.
> 
> Just an outsiders perspective - If you do shift the focus off the US there are so many amazing and stunning countries or destinations for you and your daughter to make really exciting plans to visit.
> 
> ...



Thank you <3

I've already bought and given her the ticket. It's her dream come true and I wanted to make it happen. Wasn't aware of the hazzle though. 

We'll see what happens after my visit on the embassy. If I won't get a visa we'll take it from there


----------



## Lulle369 (13 Dec 2018)

Got approved. Simple yes/no questions and the interview lasted for about five minutes


----------



## Sunny (13 Dec 2018)

Lulle369 said:


> Got approved. Simple yes/no questions and the interview lasted for about five minutes



Nice one. Even criminals deserve a second chance!


----------



## elcato (13 Dec 2018)

Did you tell then you worked while overstaying or did they not ask that one ?


----------



## Lulle369 (13 Dec 2018)

elcato said:


> Did you tell then you worked while overstaying or did they not ask that one ?



No questions


----------



## Palerider (15 Dec 2018)

As indicated at the start of the thread it pays to be upfront, there has been a lot of worry about this especially when tickets are in hand prior to obtaining travel authorisation, delighted it is resolved.


----------



## Lulle369 (15 Dec 2018)

Palerider said:


> As indicated at the start of the thread it pays to be upfront, there has been a lot of worry about this especially when tickets are in hand prior to obtaining travel authorisation, delighted it is resolved.



I was actually ready to answer any question, but I didn't had to lie one single time. And that feels kind of good.

When I come to think of it; why I left the program is probably not of their interest anyway. Just the fact that I left and overstayed. I was so nervous I almost pooped my pants , but obviously they found me trustworthy enough to get a visa.

I can never enter the visa waiver again, but if I need to renew it in 10 years it will probably not be any worse at least.


----------



## victoria369 (27 Jan 2019)

Hi,
Great news. I was really cheering for you.
Did you list your SSN in the application?
Also when you listed the dates of your stay in the US did they ask you if you overstayed or how did you make it clear that you did? There are no questions on the DS-160 whether one overatayed? Did you say that your visa was revoked? I would much appreciate your answers.


----------



## Mharan (30 Jan 2019)

I applied for an esta in December 2018. As I overstayed my visa 10 yrs ago I answered yes to that question on the esta application . this means automatic refusal and you will have to go to the embassy to apply for a visitor visa.  You could lie and answer no but if found out it means a lifetime ban from entering the states.


----------



## victoria369 (14 Feb 2019)

Did you get tour visa Mharan? 
I am in a very similar situation. Just awaiting my appointment day, except I need a business visa/ multiple entry one. Think it is actually the same type. Any tips on documents to take with? I have a whole pile ready but any tips may be helpful.


----------



## Mharan (14 Feb 2019)

My husband received his when he went for his interview . Bring passport,  print off anything they emailed you and you need passport sized photographs. They will let you know on the day if you received it and will mail it back stamped on your passport.  Good luck, hope you get it.


----------



## victoria369 (17 Feb 2019)

Mharan said:


> My husband received his when he went for his interview . Bring passport,  print off anything they emailed you and you need passport sized photographs. They will let you know on the day if you received it and will mail it back stamped on your passport.  Good luck, hope you get it.


That is positive. How long was his overstay for? I wonder if that matters greatly to them? Also did they ask much about his time in the US? Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. 2 more weeks till my appointment.


----------



## Lulle369 (27 Feb 2019)

victoria369 said:


> Hi,
> Great news. I was really cheering for you.
> Did you list your SSN in the application?
> Also when you listed the dates of your stay in the US did they ask you if you overstayed or how did you make it clear that you did? There are no questions on the DS-160 whether one overatayed? Did you say that your visa was revoked? I would much appreciate your answers.



Sorry for my late reply - haven't visited this page for a while. 

I don't remember quite what my D160 looked like, but I remember saying something brief about the overstay. 
In my case it really doesn't matter anyway cause I HAD to take that interview - and got the chance to explain


----------



## Mharan (27 Feb 2019)

Hi just wondering if you  did get your visa.


----------



## victoria369 (25 Apr 2019)

Hi there. Apologies for a late replay. Yes I did get a B1/B2 visa for 10 years. 
Thank you for all of your helpful answers.


----------

